# Wall climber, Spiderman style!



## a_majoor (31 May 2007)

Well, not exactly Spider man, but rapelling _up_ to the roof is something we could find handy!

http://www.popsci.com/popsci/technology/9c8d999bc5b82110vgnvcm1000004eecbccdrcrd.html



> Name: *Atlas Powered Rope Ascender*
> Inventors: Nate Ball, Tim Fofonoff, Bryan Schmid, Dan Walker
> Cost to Develop: $700
> Time: 3 months
> ...


----------



## Farmboy (3 Jun 2007)

We looked at another style of these which retails for around $10,000 a unit, and you still have to get someone up top first to attach the rope.

 The problem is for the amount it will be used.........


----------



## Lerch (6 Jun 2007)

Like the Major says though, “If you give this to soldiers, they’re going to find uses for it that no one’s thought of.” So aside from someone simply running up a wall, there could be various other applications.


----------



## a_majoor (7 Jun 2007)

Lerch said:
			
		

> Like the Major says though, “If you give this to soldiers, they’re going to find uses for it that no one’s thought of.” So aside from someone simply running up a wall, there could be various other applications.



A device with that sort of power to weight ratio would make a great "come along" or winch, for example.


----------



## Brockvegas (12 Jul 2007)

Not to mention helo extractions.


----------



## Greymatters (12 Jul 2007)

I'm thinking if they connect that thing up to a launcher for a hook they've got themselves a Batman-style climbing rig.

_Edit - In fact a seperate article on the same invention refers to the gear in exactly those terms! _


----------



## Wright (24 Jul 2007)

jerry can races...lmfao

that reminds me.. in basic we had the easter long weekend off, it was the first of four weekends of being CB'd, we were still in the shacks, just no instructors to be seen, the barrack wardens. we got soo bored by the 2nd of 3 days off we started a lil game called canteen curling, where we put boot polish marks on the top of 3 of six canteens, used a hall out of the way and "curled" these canteens down the hall, funnest( not the most retarded thing we did) to occupy time in basic.


----------



## brihard (5 Aug 2007)

Sending kit from rooftop to rooftop? Hell, that thing could have lots of applications.

How much does it weigh? How much could they shrink/lighten it?


----------

